# Where can I find Glowtape???



## AlexGT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi all! 

Where can I find high quality glow tape to put on flashlights?, I seen several lights posted here to have such tape, I want something with high quality and long glow duration like the glowinc paint based laquers.

My glow painting abilities suck!

AlexGT


----------



## CLHC (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe you can try checking out LabSafetySupply or TADGEAR?

Hope you find it!


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 7, 2006)

Found this tape but not sure how good it is, has anyone tried this?

http://www.identi-tape.com/phosphor.htm


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

Try http://www.extremeglow.com/ for Glow Paper. Its the only place that has it, and its really nice. 

the site has a minimum order of 20dollars. Still, very fun stuff, GLOWS REAL BRIGHT.
-bobby

for a review- 
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/glowsheet.htm


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't find the last place I ordered from but ROSEBRAND is a *huge* theatrical supply house that always has high quality glo-tape. EDIT: In my experience with a few different makes of glo-tape none of them seem to 'hold a charge' very long and they must be 'thoughtfully' loaded before each use.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the links Nakahoshi!

That glow sheet looks nice, do you know how much they charge for shipping? I don't really need the whole 7 pieces (7 sheets x $3) minimum order plus shipping, I just need a few 1 or 2 sheets would be enough.

Do you guys know of anyone else who sells HQ glow tape?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

alex, if you want, ill give you, lets say, a 12" by 4" peice, if you want. I have about 3 feet of the green and green "seconds". what size peice do you need? pm me, and ill mail something out soon. just trying to keep the cpf vibe going.
-bobby


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought mine from Scope Stuff; supposed to be for telescope tripod legs. Doen't last as long as they claim but then again, I didn't really observe and record any data 

I was looking at identi-tape too, but kinda expensive, but looks like it might be high quality stuff. 

http://www.scopestuff.com/ss_glot.htm


----------



## greenlight (Apr 7, 2006)

I have some glow tape products around the house, samples from different companies. They are only useful under zero light conditions. After several hours they are barely visible. 

During a blackout, however, the glow tape will be helpful only if it is fully charged. That's assuming you work somewhere with no windows, or at night.

For your flashlight, some glow paint around the bezel would be ideal, because it is self charging.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for your kind offer Nakahoshi! I do appreciate it.

PM sent to you for a piece of the original green GID 
AlexGT


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Apr 7, 2006)

I was searching on Nichia and found this: http://www.nichia.com/product/glow.html. Looks quality...perhaps.


----------

